# Saw mill Hydraulic drive



## possumtrapper (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi guys, I want to convert my petrol driven Peterson saw mill to hydraulic drive. Anybody done this? Id like to know what size hyd motor is required. I am thinking to use my excavator hydraulics (50HP) via quick coupling to provide the pump and power and to get the exhaust and noise away from the operator. Its that hydraulic motor mounted to the blade shaft I need the specs for.

Thanks,


----------



## tlbsg (Mar 24, 2012)

possumtrapper said:


> Hi guys, I want to convert my petrol driven Peterson saw mill to hydraulic drive. Anybody done this? Id like to know what size hyd motor is required. I am thinking to use my excavator hydraulics (50HP) via quick coupling to provide the pump and power and to get the exhaust and noise away from the operator. Its that hydraulic motor mounted to the blade shaft I need the specs for.
> 
> Thanks,



i think you will find the saw blade cutting will be making just as much noise as petrol engine i doubt anybody has gone this way they are a portable mill not portable any more with a excavator plumbed to it


----------



## possumtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Its definitely been done, I used one some years ago, peterson run by pto tractor hydrau pump with a hyd motor on the blade shaft. Motor was about 6 to 8 inches across. The gas engine on mine is a screamer and fumy plus vibrates the frame alot, making for tired hands, ears and nose after ten minutes. A trailerised hydraulic power pack on the saw trailer could make it more portable, but its always handy to have an excavator at the saw for lifting logs in and pallets of timber out.


----------



## Samuel22250 (Mar 31, 2015)

possumtrapper said:


> Hi guys, I want to convert my petrol driven Peterson saw mill to hydraulic drive. Anybody done this? Id like to know what size hyd motor is required. I am thinking to use my excavator hydraulics (50HP) via quick coupling to provide the pump and power and to get the exhaust and noise away from the operator. Its that hydraulic motor mounted to the blade shaft I need the specs for.
> 
> Thanks,


You still after this info my Peterson was one of the early ones that came hydraulic from the factory.


----------



## possumtrapper (Apr 8, 2015)

Samuel22250 said:


> You still after this info my Peterson was one of the early ones that came hydraulic from the factory.


Yes please any info on brand or model of hydraulic components would be greatly appreciated. cheers,


----------



## Samuel22250 (Apr 21, 2015)

possumtrapper said:


> Yes please any info on brand or model of hydraulic components would be greatly appreciated. cheers,




the pump on the motor is a 95 L/Min pump but it is not running at full speed.

The motor on the mill is running over speed If I recall correctly.

Valve is just a simple on off thing.

Any questions just ask.


----------



## Notomo (May 10, 2015)

Here is a bunch of parts price and info I found when I looked into it a little bit. I ended up just going with a chainsaw I figured I would rather be more portable and with a chainsaw I can always re-sell.


This place sells lots of different parts to make a hydraulic or engine driver chainsaw
http://danzcoinc.com/html/basic_saw.html Below is an email I got with price list. 

They also sell sprockets http://danzcoinc.com/html/chain_saw_sprockets.html I did not get a price list on them however.


"We do not sell a hydraulic saw that uses 3/8” pitch chain. Our smallest saw, the 11G is about 10 HP at the chain which is more than recommended for 3/8” chain. We use 13 to 16 tooth sprockets to get the chain speed up to a gas powered saw and there are no standard 3/8” bars available for the larger sprockets.


Attached are lists of components for the hydraulic system to build a firewood processor with so you can see the major component cost to build a machine with. All price information is subject to change without notice or obligation.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkz-nebzIzIOeES-aLH56SQ Is our YouTube channel where you can see videos of the saws operating.

The 14G needs 20+ HP to drive the pump, the 17G needs 24+HP to drive the pump and the 30G needs 42+ HP to drive the pump.
The 11G Simple Saw needs 13+ HP to drive the hydraulic pump. The 15G Simple Saw needs 20+ HP to drive the hydraulic pump.
The Simple Saw System Price:

DH0611 8G24 for Simple Saw System for 24" logs is $1760.00, requires 7 to 9 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0612 11G24 Simple Saw System for 24" logs is $1766.00, requires 10 to 12 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0626 11G36 Simple Saw System for 36" logs is $1818.00, requires 10 to 12 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0613 15G24 Simple Saw System for 24" logs is $1922.00, requires 14 to 16 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0627 15G36 Simple Saw System for 24" logs is $1974.00, requires 14 to 16 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0614 22G24 Simple Saw System for 24" logs is $1941.00, requires 21 to 23 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0628 22G36 Simple Saw System for 36" logs is $1993.00, requires 21 to 23 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0615 24G24 Simple Saw System for 24" logs is $2003.00, requires 23 to 25 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0629 24G36 Simple Saw System for 36" logs is $2055.00, requires 23 to 25 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0616 30G24 Simple Saw System for 24" logs is $2037.00, requires 26 to 32 GPM at 2000 PSI.
DH0630 30G36 Simple Saw System for 36" logs is $2089.00, requires 26 to 32 GPM at 2000 PSI.

Our basic saws come with a bar plate designed for the L114 or N114 Oregon Harvester bars, a bar adjuster, clamp plate, studs, washers, nuts, hydraulic motor, a 12 to 16 tooth sprocket depending on the bar mount, JA bushing and bolts for the motor. The 15G-30G models have an extra bearing in the bar plate to accept chain side load. The bar plate is mild steel so you can weld to it. There is a 1/8NPT port for the bar oil. This type of saw work best if you raise and lower it by hand. We only provide limited technical support and warranty for the product.

The DH0144 32cc Bar Oil Pump is $540.00.
The DH0152 Bar Oil Tank is $42.54 with 1/4" hose barb.

Part No. Description Price

DH0136 11G BASIC SAW $860.00
DH0056 15G BASIC SAW $997.00
DH0057 22G BASIC SAW $1015.00
DH0062 24G BASIC SAW $1078.00
DH0058 30G BASIC SAW $1112.00

Our Connect and Cut system is complete with bar, chain, bar oiler, bar oil tank, feed cylinder, feed control manifold, hydraulic motor, hydraulic hoses, frame and basic guarding. We set each unit up and tune the feed control valves and set the bar oil volume by taking test cuts. We partial disassemble the unit for shipping into two boxes, one weights about 95 lbs. the other is about 80 lbs. You will need to reassemble the system, position it in your machine, weld it down, connect three hoses and you are ready to cut firewood.

The 14G Connect and Cut is design for input pump flow between 13 and 15 gpm at 2000 psi.

DH0601 - 14G24 for 24" logs is $3540.00
DH0606 - 14G36 for 36" logs is $3640.00

The 17G Connect and Cut is design for input pump flow between 16 and 18 gpm at 2000 psi.
DH0602 - 17G24 for 24" logs is $3867.00
DH0607 - 17G36 for 36" logs is $3967.00

The 20G Connect and Cut is design for input pump flow between 19 and 21 gpm at 2000 psi.

DH0603 - 20G24 for 24" logs is $3886.00
DH0608 - 20G36 for 36" logs is $3986.00

The 25G Connect and Cut is design for input pump flow between 24 and 26 gpm at 2000 psi.

DH0604 - 25G24 for 24" logs is $3948.00
DH0609 - 25G36 for 36" logs is $4048.00

The 30G Connect and Cut is design for input pump flow between 29 and 31 gpm at 2000 psi

DH0605 - 30G24 for 24" logs is $3982.00
DH0610 - 30G36 for 36" logs is $4082.00

All models are built to order and take about 4 weeks to complete.

Price is US funds FOB Tenino, WA.

We accept credit cards or can provide a PayPal link.
The Basic Saw and Bar Oiler can be mailed, the Simple Saws and Connect and Cut will ship UPS or DHL.
We need a part number and a complete shipping address with postal code to quote freight cost.

Best regards,
Ed Danzer
6K Products
Featuring Danzco Products
1006 143rd Ave. SE
Tenino, WA 98589
360-264-2141"


----------



## Tnslabber (Sep 27, 2015)

Possumtrapper, I would like to use my skid steer 90hp 40gpm at 3000 psi to run as big of a chainsaw slabber as possible . Did you have success with your excavator project? Any info on motor size ,sprocket , chain rpm etc would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## possumtrapper (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry Tnslabber still on the back burner at the moment.


----------

